# Englewood Metropark



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

Anybody ever fish at the englewood metropark? My girl and I went on a date up their one time and we ended up fishing for a little bit, the area we fished ended up to be the wetlands area of the park, not sure if theres even any fish in their. I have a little boat with a trolling motor and I know I can put it in in the north park but just wondering if the fishing is any good! Fishin for bass by the way....Any help would be awesome, gonna take the boat on its maiden voyage this weekend and thought this would be a good place...If its not id love to know! haha, and also if not englewood, anywhere else you could take a 12 foot inflatable and hang some bass? Thanks, sala0288


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure about the wetlands area? But, the stretch of river that runs parallel to the metro park has allways produced great bass fishing for me. 

With a small boat you shouldn't have to much trouble finding a few good fish.


----------



## justinr (Apr 24, 2010)

real good crappie fishing there


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

yes there's nice fish there, the nice thing about the lakes ....they get re-stocked every spring flooding. I've caught some nice bass there.


----------



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

which part did you fish? just then northern portion?


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Its decent fishing,are you talking old springfield or martindale rd. Martindale is better but harder to access. I would caution you though on an inflatable boat, I dont think the parks allow them. I had an inflatable raft in the Stillwater by the Dam and a ranger said get it out or get a ticket. Sucked.. cuz, I spent alot of time $$ rigging it.
GL


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I read that they drained the wetlands and it would be next year before it would be worth fishing.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

eatwhatyoukeep said:


> I read that they drained the wetlands and it would be next year before it would be worth fishing.


It looks as though when it rains it will always feed water back into the wetlands. 

What ever gets trapped there will be all that's there to fish inbetween the rains. 

Never fished the wetlands area myself, doesn't look to promising for a Smallmouth fisherman.


----------

